# Linkfarbe ändern



## pingu67 (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 



   ich habe schon über Neudefinition von den tags die Farbe und die Schrift für die Hyperlinks bestimmt. Jetzt möchte ich aber, dass bei Home die Farbe des Links bei rollover nicht grau sondern orange ist. Kann man das nochmal extra definieren?



www.sylvia-noy.de



   Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## WebKing (18. Februar 2005)

Nur der Home Link soll sich ändern?
Kein Problem.
Du setzt einfach ein neues Tag oben in den style Code, nämlich z.B.:

```
.stil1 a:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #999999;
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 9px;
	line-height: 12px;
	font-weight: lighter;
	font-style: normal;
	text-align: left;
}
```

Und den Link Home verlinkst du so:
<p class="stil1"><a href="index.html>HOME</a></p>

Sollte funktionieren.


----------



## pingu67 (21. Februar 2005)

Perfekt, tausend Dank. Manches ist sooo einfach, wenn man es weiß 

 Liebe Grüsse Sylvia


----------

